# Te metía dentro de ti mismo



## pripra09

El narrador cuenta que cuando era niño metía la cabeza dentro de una bolsa de galerías y se drogaba con "cola".  Y dice:

"La cola iba bien para los domingos en que la cabeza la tenías disparada y en que no había muchas cosas que celebrar. Los domingos la cola te metía dentro de ti mismo y te podías ir a casa contento."

"La colla era perfetta quelle domeniche in cui avevi la testa come un pallone e non c’era molto da festeggiare. La domenica la colla ti faceva RIFLETTERE TRA TE E TE e potevi andartene a casa contento."

Creo que el sentido de "te metía dentro de ti mismo" es éste, pero "riflettere tra te e te" non me suena bien en italiano... 
"riflettere su te stesso" significa "RIGUARDO a te stesso" e penso non sia la stessa cosa...

Grazie!


----------



## gatogab

*Te metía dentro de ti mismo* = ti chiudeva in te stesso. (¿Sí?)
In un mondo tutto tuo.


----------



## chlapec

Altra (è possibile?): "...ti faceva rinchiuderti in te stesso"


----------



## ursu-lab

pripra09 said:


> "La cola iba bien para los domingos en que la cabeza la tenías disparada y en que no había muchas cosas que celebrar. Los domingos la cola te metía dentro de ti mismo y te podías ir a casa contento."
> 
> "La colla era perfetta quelle domeniche in cui *la testa ti scoppiava/eri fuori di testa* e non c’era *granché *da festeggiare. La domenica la colla ti *rimetteva in sesto* e potevi *tornartene *a casa contento."



La testa disparada, schizzata -> ti scoppiava la testa/eri fuori di testa (avevi la testa schizzata non si dice). Associare il pallone alla domenica a me ricorda Rita Pavone, a te no?

"Rimettere in sesto" per mantenere il verbo "meter" e, più o meno, il concetto di "dentro de ti mismo". 

*Sesto*: *1* _rimettersi in sesto_, ritornare in una situazione normale, spec. dal punto di vista economico o della salute; _essere_, _sentirsi fuori (di) sesto_, non bene, in condizioni fisiche o psichiche non normali


----------



## Curandera

_Mi piace la soluzione di Ursu-lab ma azzardo un'idea:_

_'La colla era perfetta quelle domeniche in cui avevi la testa come un pallone e non c'era un granché da festeggiare. La domenica la colla *ti faceva tornare in te stesso* e così te ne potevi andare a casa (tutto) contento.'_


----------



## gatogab

*...la cabeza la tenías disparada.* = la cabeza la tenías ida, vacía, inquieta, sin metas fijas ( eri a '_rota')_: alrededor no había mucho para divertirse. Una buena, sana y honesta _(Rents dixit)_ sniffata de cola y alcanzabas tu propio mundo fantástico, alucinado, dentro del cual se podía estar bien, incluso en casa.


----------



## Curandera

Giusto gatogab.

... in cui stavi a ruota e fuori non c'era di che divertirsi.
... e potevi rinchiuderti nel tuo mondo/in te stesso e andartene a casa tutto contento.


----------



## pripra09

Amigos españoles me han confirmado que significa: "RIFLETTERE tra te e te/dentro di te" es decir, REFLEXIONAR DENTRO de ti mismo (sobre ti, sobre el mundo...)... 
pero en italiano no me gusta decir "riflettere tra te e te", por eso estaba buscando otra expresión similar.. 

¿¿Entonces el sentido no es ésto??

Avete trovato l'espressione su qualche vocabolario per caso? Io non la trovo da nessuna parte..


----------



## gatogab

Curandera said:


> Giusto gatogab.
> 
> ... in cui stavi a _*ruota*_ e fuori non c'era di che divertirsi.
> ... e potevi rinchiuderti nel tuo mondo/in te stesso e andartene a casa tutto contento.


*Per Curandera*  <==click



pripra09 said:


> pero en italiano no me gusta decir "riflettere tra te e te", por eso estaba buscando otra expresión similar..
> Avete trovato l'espressione su qualche vocabolario per caso? Io non la trovo da nessuna parte..


pripa, uno che ha sniffato la colla o la cocaina o che comunque ha fatto uso di sostanze psicotrope, è uno *"fatto". *E può pure _riflettere,_ ma non nel modo che intendiamo comunemente, cioè, in quel modo dal quale sono nate importantissime teorie filosofiche o correnti de pensiero.
Te l'assicuro!


----------



## annapo

chlapec said:


> Altra (è possibile?): "...ti faceva ri*n*chiuder*ti* in te stesso"


 
*Ti faceva chiudere in te stesso,*
*faceva sì che ti chiudessi in te stesso;*

Il doppio pronome non ci può stare, e in realtà il verbo è "chiudersi in se stesso" perché "rinchiudersi" si usa più in senso letterale: _chiudersi dentro, segregarsi._


----------



## Curandera

Il concetto è:

_Ti immergevi/ti rintanavi nei *tuoi* pensieri, nel *tuo* mondo facendoti le *tue *riflessioni. Tutto ciò accade di domenica e la causa di questo stato dipende dall'effetto stupefacente della colla._

_Credo che gatogab abbia reso bene l'idea. _


----------



## Neuromante

Meter dentro de uno mismo significa "cerrarse/aislarse del exterior"; que es lo que hace la cola, atontarte hasta que no te enteras de nada, como dice Gatogab en el segundo post del hilo


----------



## annapo

Tanti dicono: *per estraniarsi* nel senso di isolarsi (rendersi estranei, letteralmente) dalla realtà circostante.

_La colla era perfetta quelle domeniche in cui non ci stavi con la testa e non c’era molto da festeggiare. La domenica la colla ti faceva estraniare (ti estraniava, ti isolava dalla realtà) e potevi andartene a casa contento._

Suona?


----------



## gatogab

annapo said:


> _La colla era perfetta quelle domeniche in cui non ci stavi con la testa e non c’era molto da festeggiare. La domenica la colla ti faceva estraniare (ti estraniava, ti isolava dalla realtà) e potevi andartene a casa contento._
> 
> Suona?


En Si bemol menor, tonalidad dulce.


----------



## pripra09

Belle tutte le proposte... grazie per i consigli!!!!!!


----------

